# Santiago de Queretaro, another beautiful Mexican city.



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

The city was founded in 1513 and it was named after the apostle James (Santiago in Spanish), so it had a lot of time to develop an amazing colonial side, but of course it also developed a modern side, the city has 1 million people and as the title says, it is just another beautiful Mexican city.
All the photos were taken from the Mexican forum.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll post more after some comments.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Excellent variety of photos in this thread! Looks like a very nice city indeed! 

Thx elbart089 :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This city looks great, thanks for those pics kay:


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Here are more from the golf park and surrounding area
















































































Random streets
























































I´ll post better pictures in the second page.


----------



## Dominican2dacore (Feb 4, 2006)

Quick question, why does the city have such a good freeway network? I was looking at it on google earth the other day and the city has quite a number of freeways for its size. Is it the second largest network after Mexico City?


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

No, there other cities with better freeway networks, for example Monterrey.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

wow. way more modern than i was expecting.


----------



## Dominican2dacore (Feb 4, 2006)

elbart089 said:


> No, there other cities with better freeway networks, for example Monterrey.


Yes but doesn't Monterrey have like 5million people? What I don't understand is why this city of barely 1 million people have such a vast freeway network which are up to motorway standards. I don't think any other Mexican city of its size has such a system.


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Wow! It has changed quite a bit since I visited it 10 yrs ago. Nice!


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Keep up with the comments so I can post new pictures.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## gerardo16 (Apr 11, 2008)

Dominican2dacore said:


> Yes but doesn't Monterrey have like 5million people? What I don't understand is why this city of barely 1 million people have such a vast freeway network which are up to motorway standards. I don't think any other Mexican city of its size has such a system.


This city is the connection point between center/south and north/west of the country, some of the main freeways are the one that is conecting northest with Mexico city and go trought Queretaro and the one that connect west and north and also go trought Queretaro, so if you are coming from places like Monterrey, SLP or Aguascalientes, Chihuahua,etc you need to connect first with Queretaro and then to Mexico city

So in few words is related to their location, I agree very few places in Mexico have this vast freeway network


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

^^yes, just like gerardo16 said, the city of santiago de queretaro is like mexico's big "grand junction" of the national motorway network, cities from northern mexico that are big enough to have such network of urban motorways is due to their size (like monterrey), and not so much their importance in the national network. northern mexican cities are very isolated compared to the central ones. think of queretaro as a big transfer station where many train lines pass by.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

New buildings


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Next page I'll post some of the highways of the city.


----------



## omaru24 (Dec 20, 2007)

pERO WOW QUE EMOCION PER ESTAS IMAGENES INCLUSO PARA LOS MEXICANOS SON SORPRENDENTES YA QUE SE SABE DEL DESARROLLO DE QRO pero es uncluso mas el desarrollo que tiene al que la gente cree

Amazing !!!!
One of the best cities of Mexico one of thousands reasons to visit mexico


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

*More pics of Querétaro*



DieQro said:


> Querétaro 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















*Fotos tomadas el 17 de septiembre*[/QUOTE]
























:banana:


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

señor cara de papa said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Three years later, this thread deserves to be back!!

More pics coming soon.​*
:banana:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Anak-tij:*



Anak-tij said:


> Corregidora por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Anak-tij:*



Anak-tij said:


> Santa Rosa de Viterbo por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Anak-tij:*



Anak-tij said:


> Taxi por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr
> 
> Noche por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Anak-tij:*



Anak-tij said:


> Santa Rosa de Viterbo por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr
> 
> viterbo por Anak Tianshi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By raqro:*



raqro said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Ouribe:*



Ouribe said:


> Un par de este viernes, saludos!


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



DieQro said:


> ^^ Excelente amigo...
> 
> Mas colores queretanos de Flickr:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



DieQro said:


> IMG_0774 por froetter, en Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0651 por froetter, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



DieQro said:


> IMG_0488 por froetter, en Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0508 por froetter, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



DieQro said:


> Mas colores queretanos en Flickr!
> 
> 
> Av. Universidad por carlosmntr, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nice pics:*



DieQro said:


> Still music por Pablo_Arredondo, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Catedral de Querétaro por carlosmntr, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nice pics:*



DieQro said:


> Queretaro por KML_sv, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Acueducto de la Ciudad de Queretaro por KML_sv, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



DieQro said:


> QUERÉTARO por Marcos Carreño, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Industria por Manuel Gerez, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



DieQro said:


> Ciudad de las Artes por Fedexrc, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Peatonal Nocturno por Fedexrc, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Rocker9:*_



Rocker9 said:


> Les comparto una imagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Mr. Exz:*_



Mr.Exz said:


> Escudo de la ciudad de Querétaro por Morriz!, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Templo de Santo Domingo y Santa Rosa de Viterbo por Morriz!, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Mr. Exz:*_



Mr.Exz said:


> Claustro San Agustín por Morriz!, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Claustro San Agustín por Morriz!, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Mr. Exz:*_



Mr.Exz said:


> Templo de San Francisco por Morriz!, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Querétaro por Morriz!, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*More pics:*_



DieQro said:


> Mas colores queretanos de *Flickr*
> 
> 
> Un paseo por Querétaro por Elizabeth Padilla, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*More pics:*_



DieQro said:


> Mas colores queretanos de Flickr
> 
> PUESTA DE SOL EN QUERETARO por daniel san2010, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*More pics of Querétaro City:*_



DieQro said:


> (75)-1-SDIM2037 por haniwa333, en Flickr
> 
> 
> De la Torre festeja el tercero por agenciainqro.com Agencia Queretana de Noticias, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*More pics of Querétaro City:*_



DieQro said:


> A punto de llover en Queretaro por marianorenteria, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Camino a casa por *ai89, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*More pics of Querétaro City:*_



DieQro said:


> Iglesia Querétaro por jedsuar, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Cielo por jedsuar, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Ricardoqro:*_



ricardoqro said:


> Poco reconocido a nivel nacional, pero tan importante en la historia del pais.
> 
> 
> 
> Parte del mural del patio central de Palacio de Gobierno.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Ricardoqro:*_



ricardoqro said:


> http://ciudadypoder.com.mx/blogs/no...m/9613-5-mentiras-de-la-historia-de-querétaro


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*More lifestyle:*_



DieQro said:


> Mas colores queretanos en Flickr!
> 
> 
> División Minúscula @ Corregidora por Music Blitz!, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos @Nikkodemo


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*More lifestyle:*_



DieQro said:


> Mas colores queretanos en Flickr!
> 
> 
> cDSC_5294_edited-1 por cyoas55, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*More lifestyle:*_



DieQro said:


> Mas colores queretanos en Flickr!
> 
> 
> cDSC_5282_edited-1 por cyoas55, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By AVORER:*



AVORER said:


> Tenía mucho que no subía fotos, aquí les comparto unas.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By AVORER:*



AVORER said:


> Saludos.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



DieQro said:


> ^^ Saludos amigo!
> 
> Aquí una excelente serie de fotografías en Flickr, crédito a sus respectivos autores:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



DieQro said:


> Queretaro alive at night por rcacique, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Querétaro por Helena Olmi, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From facebook:*



DieQro said:


> Como seguramente ya muchos se han dado cuenta, en varios lugares de la ciudad están realizando murales, aquí nos comparte algunos el fb de Nuevo Arte Urbano:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By LANCER:*



LANCER. said:


> Cada Vez Que Voy a Querétaro Me Gusta Mas La Ciudad! No Deja De Sorprenderme Lo Rapido Y Moderno Que Crece Y Se Desarrolla, Sin Duda De Mis Lugares Favoritos Y A Pesar De Que Fui Solo De A Rapido Me Quedo Con Un Buen Sabor De Boca
> 
> P.D. Quiero Una Novia Queretana :colgate:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



DieQro said:


> ^^ Orale, desde donde las tomaste amigo?
> 
> Una tanda de fotos en Flickr, para despedir el año:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



DieQro said:


> IMG_0066-JS por jj_silva_corona, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Querétaro y el Palacio de Gobierno por RCasillasV, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Querétaro por paveljm1899, en Flickr


Querétaro por paveljm1899, en Flickr


Querétaro por paveljm1899, en Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Queretaro por eDamak, en Flickr


Kids and Pigeon por Your Funny Uncle, en Flickr


La Casa de la Marquesa por Your Funny Uncle, en Flickr


Querétaro - Julio 2013 002 por cygenta, en Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Jardín Zenea, Templo de San Francisco por Your Funny Uncle, en Flickr


5 de Mayo por Your Funny Uncle, en Flickr


Jardín Zenea por Hibari46, en Flickr


Querétaro_Centro_Histórico-9 por Alebrije Comunicación, en Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Claustro San Agustín por Axel Sandoval, en Flickr


Calle de Querétaro por Axel Sandoval, en Flickr


QUERETARO OCT 2010-8 por Ted's photos - for me and you., en Flickr


QUERETARO OCT 2010-47 por Ted's photos - for me and you., en Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

QUERETARO OCT 2010-19 por Ted's photos - for me and you., en Flickr


QUERETARO OCT 2010-5 por Ted's photos - for me and you., en Flickr


QUERETARO OCT 2010-4 por Ted's photos - for me and you., en Flickr


QUERETARO OCT 2010-34 por Ted's photos - for me and you., en Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

IMG_0498 por froetter, en Flickr


IMG_0627 por froetter, en Flickr


IMG_0511 por froetter, en Flickr


IMG_0563 por froetter, en Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

IMG_0619 por froetter, en Flickr


QRO Bit (46) por Carl Campbell, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

:applause:

Thank you so much for your contribution!!


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



DieQro said:


> Otras mas para cerrar el año, crédito a sus autores:
> 
> 
> Queretaro - 0020 por Amado GMV, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



DieQro said:


> Queretaro - 0050 por Amado GMV, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Queretaro - 0037 por Amado GMV, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



DieQro said:


> Otras mas para cerrar el año, crédito a sus autores:
> 
> 
> ATARDECE EN QUERETARO por daniel san2010, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



DieQro said:


> Otra tanda de Flickr:
> 
> 
> Querétaro por rogeliofloresmx, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



DieQro said:


> Otra tanda de Flickr:
> 
> Beautiful historical district in Queretaro Centro. por DublinLifer, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics from the web:*



DieQro said:


> No mamar, que fotazas del fb de Reporte Querétaro, no hay mejor manera de celebrar los 1000 post de este grandioso thread! :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Reporte Querétaro:*



DieQro said:


> Otras 2 del fb de Reporte Querétaro


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Carl Campbell:*



DieQro said:


> Que bonito es lo bonito
> 
> 
> QRO Sunset 1 por Carl Campbell, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Morriz:*



blue_man100 said:


> *Centro Historico*
> 
> 
> Templo de San Francisco por Morriz!, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



raqro said:


> vista desde uno de los edificios de tecnológico norte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Rodrigo Uribe:*



Alejo_Raa said:


> De RoRo Uribe (Flickr)


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



blue_man100 said:


>





blue_man100 said:


>


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

One of my favorite Mexican cities!!


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Diego Materazzi:*



blue_man100 said:


> nuevas fotos del forista "DieQro"
> 
> *desarrollo Centro Sur:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



blue_man100 said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pics by DieQro:*



blue_man100 said:


> *Queretaro, MX*
> 
> *fotos de DieQro*
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By DieQro*



blue_man100 said:


> *Centro de la Cultura y las Artes....o Teatro metropolitano?*
> 
> 
> Partenon Queretano por Dëni Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By hjaimeo*



hjaimeo said:


> Unas cuantas fotos mias de mis caminares por el centro:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By hjaimeo*



hjaimeo said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics of Querétaro*



blue_man100 said:


> fotos posteadas por DieQro
> 
> 
> Arcos de Juguete por heriberto_frontana, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More modern pics*



blue_man100 said:


> LV Juriquilla exterior 2 por hector_FRAPPS, en Flickr
> 
> 
> LV Juriquilla fachada noche 2 por hector_FRAPPS, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics*



blue_man100 said:


> LV Juriquilla fachada dia por hector_FRAPPS, en Flickr
> 
> 
> LV Juriquilla fachada dia 2 por hector_FRAPPS, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

blue_man100 said:


> Este video esta increible :applause:



:cheers::cheers:


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

Few projects of this city 



raqro said:


>





DieQro said:


> Es probable que se trate de este proyecto:





raqro said:


> *gvi_arq*:We are very pleased to announce that our design has *won the Award for Best Residential High-rise Development Central & South America by International Property Awards!! Juriquilla Towers | Queretaro* #GVI #architecture #juriquilla #mexico #queretaro #highrise #luxuryliving #lifestyle #internationalproperty #awards
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/wcRNK1GMrk/ <-:cheers:





1984 D.F. said:


> No me convence el fachada que están instalando, creo que no "pega" el color del vidrio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

Surroundings of the city



GdlMty said:


> ¿Y cómo es el entorno de ésta ciudad?


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

GdlMty said:


> Querétaro Capital, Querétaro, México.


:cheers:


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

GdlMty said:


> Algo más contemporáneo.


:cheers:


----------

